# Royal Gramma missing



## Kevinf (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello all, anyone have a problem with a saltwater royal gramma disappearing in their tank? I added some margarita snails 
to the live rock which it lives in and have not seen it since. I have looked for it in the live rock but have not had any luck seeing it. Its been 
about 4 days and have not seen it come out yet to eat. Any help would be appreciated. Checked the overflow and it's not there. Was eating fine and getting along in the tank up to the point it disappeared.

Kevin


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

4 Days. Have you torn down the rock to look for him? How long have you had him?


----------



## LegitFish (Nov 27, 2011)

possibly jumped out?


----------

